# Our visit to George



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Well thankfully all was ok and he was such a cutie. Biggest in the litter and beautiful colouring. Hope you like


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

So so so so cute. What a little treasure! It's nice to give them a cuddle isn't it?! and puppy breath is just the best!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh hes gorgeous - knew you'd fall in love with him :love-eyes:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

LIKE???? He is so beautiful, lucky, lucky you! When are you bringing him home? He so lives up to his name "Gorgeous George"


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Great news xxxx

Stephen x


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I am so glad you had a good visit. He is so lovely. He is lucky to have a new mummy that care so much for him


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

What a beautiful puppy! I love his colour,really gorgeous(George)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww look at him so cute.


----------



## helen (Apr 13, 2011)

glad it went well hes a cutie pie


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Baaaaaahh , loving his white bits... was it hard to leave??


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone, yes it was hard to leave! Wanted to stay all day. Hopefully going again in a couple of weeks. We are picking him up on 31st July so 4 weeks today woohoo!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

the 4 weeks will feel like for ever, but after a week of having him your wonder what you ever did with out him, i wouldnt be without my little girl for anything, shes great and a real part of the family x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

for got to say i love her loads x


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh wow, Gorgeous George is absolutely adorable - love his colouring and such a cute face :love-eyes: You must be so excited about bringing him home now your mind has been put at rest. What a great day you've had! Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thanks Karen, yes it was a relief. He was the quieter one in the litter but gained some confidence when we were there. He is the biggest in the litter so think he spends all his time eating!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I knew it would all turn out OK. Beau was the quietest in her litter too and we originally went for a more straight coated blonde puppy but she just sat at the back of the cage watching all that was going on and we fell in love with her! I think it was all an act though as she definitely is not the quieter one now lol! End of July will soon be here and you can have Gorgeous George forever


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I knew you had made a good choice with Gorgeous George .. I am so please you enjoyed your visit, the bond is there then, knew you would love him to bits.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thankfully Jojo it's all good. Had been getting very nervous having only seen him at 1 day old and having chosen him. Other boy in litter is very boisterous and loud! So I am more than happy with our choice, can't wait now


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> thankfully Jojo it's all good. Had been getting very nervous having only seen him at 1 day old and having chosen him. Other boy in litter is very boisterous and loud! So I am more than happy with our choice, can't wait now


You really deserve a lovely puppy, you are already a dedicated puppy owner and you haven't even got him yet.. I love people like you .. that is all of us on this forum, we are all totally devoted to our pets and just want help, advise and to have a giggle about our puppy and doggy experiences.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Jojo lovely comments, been 3 years since we lost our retriever, and a year after we lost him my mum was diagnosed with terminal lung cancer. That was 2 years ago now and it has been a roller coaster to say the least.Happily she is doing good so we took the plunge and went for a cockapoo (or rather I did and hubby didn't have much choice)George is going to be a welcome breath of fresh air!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so pleased your visit went well and put your mind at rest. George is lovely, amazing how much darker he is now than in previous photos, and I love the white feet and tail tip.

He will be a stunner! Looking forward to seeing pics of him as he grows.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I know Sue, am really pleased with his colouring, He has gradually got darker, like his dad, I was originally hoping for an apricot but there wasn't an apricot boy, just George who was cream with a bit of apricot which I was very happy with, but love his colour now even more


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

That's great news that its all turned out for the best ....just need to get him home now! I'm hoping for another pup but am totally confused as to what colour to go for  would be nice to have a contrast to my apricot girl ...think I will let the temperament decide me.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG I'm so relieved that you love :love-eyes: George!! :ilmc::jumping: Now stop worrying and enjoy the excited anticipation of bringing him home. 

Julia xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

[QUOTE=Jukee Doodles Now stop worrying and enjoy the excited anticipation of bringing him home. 

"Enjoy the excited anticipation of bringing him home" - the rise in excitement waiting to choose our puppy is increasing tenfold everyday, thank goodness it's not too long to wait to bring her/him home. I can't remember the last time I had to exercise so much patience :jumps:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

So pleased your visit went well and everything is fine with George. Not long to go now...


----------

